

28 Signs That The West Coast Is Being Absolutely Fried - kumarski
http://www.activistpost.com/2013/10/28-signs-that-west-coast-is-being.html

======
rossjudson
A giant pile of anecdotal bullshit. Feel free to share actual measurements of
'coastal water radiation'.

------
kumarski
How did this article become remotely viral?????

Bad science galore. Please analyze and disassemble HN folks.

